# strange barking/ crying when chasing another dog



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

When we went hiking Stark was chasing the other dog that went with us (they were playing), they got along great. They really got running, and Stark made a strange barking/ crying noise. It almost sounded like what I would imagine the sound a dog would make if you squeezed it. It was almost like a very short, high pitched squeaky bark. And he did it repeatedly only as they were running and he was chasing the other dog. The owner of the other dog said "Oh, he does that crazy barking when he chases things too." He had taken in a GSD at some point and fostered it and apparently it made the same noise when it would chase his dog too. Im just curious what this is? Has anyone else experienced this?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado barks when he gets frustrated, like when he's playing chase with another dog and can't catch it


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Prey bark. The low serious bark is for defense. The high pitched bark is chasing prey bark.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes! That's such a funny sound, isn't it? LOL, when we used to go to the cottage and my dog would make that noise, I'd be mortified thinking how far it carried across the lake - but nobody would ever think it was my GSD making that sound, that's for sure! Only other GSD owners, lol.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Chloe my Rat Terrier does this when she is frustrated that she can't whatever she is chasing. She also does it when we take her fishing and someone reals in a fish that she can't have. The noise she makes reminds me of a hyena cry, lol.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh my yes! Milla does this when she is running around with Phinneas. It's amazing that sound can come out of her!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine does that bark/scream thing when I tease her with a tug toy and won't let her have it. I too thought it was frustration of not getting what they want in a chase.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> Yes! That's such a funny sound, isn't it? LOL, when we used to go to the cottage and my dog would make that noise, I'd be mortified thinking how far it carried across the lake - but nobody would ever think it was my GSD making that sound, that's for sure! *Only other GSD owners*, lol.


This is true! Whenever we hear this, we look at each other and say "someone's got a shepherd!" LOL!


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Ha! Glad I know now. I was hoping I wasn't the only one. So, if its a prey bark is that a bad thing when he's chasing another dog? Or will he just make that noise when he is playing and chasing? I was trying so hard to think of how to describe this, hoping someone had experienced it and knew what I was talking about lol.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm so glad I found this threat.

Mine does this when chasing another dog at full stride and she can't catch it.

I thought she was in pain and had a hip/bone issue, but it sounds like she may just be frustrated at being so slow


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

It's part of the excitement (and part frustration) of chasing something that's running and they don't have it yet or can't get to it.

I am just being amazed here, though... I haven't had anything but GSDs or GSDx for over 50 yrs now. Are you telling me that only our GSDs do this?? I just figured all dogs did, lol.

Susan


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> It's part of the excitement (and part frustration) of chasing something that's running and they don't have it yet or can't get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably a GSD thing, but I'm sure other breeds do it too. But yea my pit mix made no noise when chasing other dogs lol. However he was super growly while wrestling.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

My GSD is the only dog that does this in the dog park. None of the other breeds seem to cry/whine while chasing another dog at full stride.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

mine growls sometimes when he's just about to catch a dog and can't (dog makes a sharp turn on high speed or adds speed) 
he's not a growler so I figured that was frustration (dogs hes chasing are large)
is it?

and yes, he barks that high pitched bark too. it's so pretty


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina has a high pitch whine bark when she is chasing iguanas. Her other more serious bark is deep and from the chest but when she sees what she perceives as prey her bark is much higher almost an anxious whine bark. She has caught a couple iguanas but I prefer that she drop them immediately.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

arctic said:


> I'm so glad I found this threat.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was in pain and had a hip/bone issue, but it sounds like she may just be frustrated at being so slow


I thought the same thing. I thought he was hurting while chasing our other dog. I'm relieved to hear it's normal. He never limped afterwards, but I did make them stop a few times...lol


----------



## Ashdawn (Sep 27, 2021)

It’s so neat to hear of other people’s dogs doing this too! I have a standard poodle but I guess they are also traditionally hunting dogs so maybe that’s why he does it as well.

I always thought it was a puppy thing and he would grow out of it, but happy to know he won’t because everyone loves it!


----------



## the.peter.richards (7 mo ago)

lauren43 said:


> It's probably a GSD thing, but I'm sure other breeds do it too. But yea my pit mix made no noise when chasing other dogs lol. However he was super growly while wrestling.


 we have two bitbull/lab mix rescues. The female makes this same noise but the male does not. Kind of a high pitched whelp as she’s running. Clearly having fun, but really does come off as “hey! Slow down. I can’t catch you.” So, other breeds do this as well.


----------

